# Normburgring



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

Another Jason Boye gem of a track

http://www.f1specialties.com/main/racetrack/racetrack.html







Enjoy



Michael Block


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Could be his best ever! Note how he built out the track surface so the plastic track would take on the real "race-lines".


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Another great track!

But I allways wondered why they didnt go with 4 lanes..


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Think how nice this track would look if built in a proper scale such as 1:32...

Hutts love scarcasm


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

resinmonger 
We greatfully applaud you on accepting this challenge. Keep us posted. Don't forget the pics.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

*snicker*


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

Personally, I don't think he'll be able to find enough trees.


----------

